# Tony Gosling



## Dr Dolittle (Jan 19, 2011)

In the Jo Yeates thread, a few irrelevant posts about Tony Gosling appeared, in which people claimed he is anti-semitic and homophobic.

I'm surprised to hear this. I used to know Tony, and although I don't remember him ever saying anything about Jewish or gay people, he seemed to me like just a run-of-the-mill left winger, although I knew his ideas were motivated by religion rather than politics, as is clear from his website. 

Can I ask what makes people think he is anti-semitic and homophobic? I'm not trying to defend him - I haven't seen him for years - I'd just like to know where this comes from.


----------



## pk (Jan 19, 2011)

He's part of the "troof" movement that harrasses 7/7 survivors at inquests and calls them liars because their eye witness acounts don't fit their paranoid delusions.

I can't say whether Gosling himself personally has an anti-Jewish agenda, but he's running the UK version of the 9/11 truth website, or one of them, and there are plenty of "overlord Jewish lizard" conspiracy theories touted there.

Best asking people who know him now... some here seem to... and you'll find them on the UK politics bit at the top of the Forum homepage.

Google his name and 7/7 and ye shall find what ye seek.

Are you his PR agent? LOL


----------



## Combustible (Jan 19, 2011)

Just come across this clip from Private Eye which has a bit about him.

http://greensengage.files.wordpress.com/2008/11/private_eye_greens_engage.pdf


----------



## Plumdaff (Jan 19, 2011)

Combustible said:


> Just come across this clip from Private Eye which has a bit about him.
> 
> http://greensengage.files.wordpress.com/2008/11/private_eye_greens_engage.pdf



Which lead to - http://another-green-world.blogspot.com/2008/12/tony-gosling-suspended-from-bristol.html


----------



## Gerry1time (Jan 19, 2011)

Interestingly, he does the overnight live local election coverage on BCFM, which has always amused me.


----------



## Dr Dolittle (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks for posting those two links. Neither of them make it very clear what Tony's views on homosexuality are, but I do know he is a conspiracy believer. I remember him telling me about this Bilderberg group, which is supposed to be a very powerful organisation that controls the world, or something like that. Out of politeness I feigned half believing his story.

The Green Party are OK, but they definitely attract more than their fair share of cranks.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 8, 2016)

I'd never noticed his Royal Hatstandness had a thread all of his own - probably the perfect place to park this little gem that popped into my Inbox via the redoubtable kooks of BSF:

3. Radovan Karadzic, a victim of NATO, with historian Diana Johnstone
  Posted by: "Tony Gosling" tony@cultureshop.org.uk diggers350
  Date: Thu Apr 7, 2016 8:30 am ((PDT))

Radovan Karadzic, a victim of NATO, with author and historian Diana Johnstone

[...]

Program Information - Bristol Broadband Co-operative: Radovan Karadžić, a victim of NATO, with historian Diana Johnstone|A-Infos Radio Project

We're joined from Paris by Yugoslavia expert and author of 'Fools' Crusade, Yugoslavia, NATO and Western Delusions' (2003) Diana Johnstone to discuss the imprisonment of Bosnian Serb leader Radovan Karad i . Diana believes he and other Yugoslavian leaders to be victims of a deliberate US and NATO plan to destabilise and #Balkanise' Yugoslavia which was in preparation after the death of wartime Yugoslav communist partisan general Tito. *She takes us through some of the key events in the Balkan wars and explains why she thinks the 1995 Srebrenica massacre was not an act of genocide but fell within the rules of war since it did not target all civilians, only combat age men. *Croatia has been a haven for Nazis ever since World War Two, many of which escaped to safe haven in the United States but returned, with German financial help, to ferment extreme Croat nationalism during the Yugoslav wars. Diana takes us through the psychological problems since the 1990s which have made it difficult for the various sides, Croats, Serbs, Macedonians, Muslims and Kosovans to get along together as well.

International Injustice: the Conviction of Radovan Karadzic
By Diana Johnstone Global Research, March 31, 2016
http://www.globalresearch.ca/international-injustice-the-conviction-of-radovan-karadzic/5517704

[...]

download
http://www.radio4all.net/files/tony@cultureshop.org.uk/2149-1-Dialect06Apr2016.mp3
​


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 7, 2017)

Happy 7/7 fruitcake conspiracist anniversary!

Fast approaching Peak Gosling in my inbox this morning, where El Tinfoilio manages two plugs for his pretend radio show.

I hope you all have your bingo cards at the ready:


Deep State
9/11
Wikispooks (Robin Upton is a guest)
‘Martin Bormann protected by Israel’
Common Purpose
Happy City is a PsyOps project(!)
Bonus: Link to a _The Joos Dunnit_ page


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 7, 2017)

He's now involved in the Vanessa beeley/Palestinian museum/what's wrong with asking questions about the holocaust/dead in the Ukraine/you're a Zionist beat him up/we're the left in Bristol/oh Jeremy group.


----------



## phillm (Jul 19, 2017)

He must be beyond the pale even RT have dropped him....


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 19, 2017)




----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 10, 2017)

This morning's semi-regular slice of anti-semitism from His Bacofoilness, in an email about his ‘radio’ show:



> Michael Jones argues that many leading Neo-Conservatives are Jewish revolutionaries, akin to Bolshevik revolutionaries, but that people were not allowed to point that Jewishness out. He believes some organisations are trying to shut down Israel boycotts and legitimate criticism of individuals who happen to self define as Jewish. He explains how the Rothschild enslaved the Churchill family in debt.



Riiiiiiiight


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 6, 2017)

Words to strike terror into the strongest heart:



> *BCfm’s 16th Anniversary 9/11 Truth Politics Show presented by Tony Gosling*





BCfm’s 16th Anniversary 9/11 Truth Politics Show presented by Tony Gosling


----------



## editor (Sep 6, 2017)

Deluded loons like Gosling wouldn't know the truth if it slapped him around the face.


----------



## editor (Sep 15, 2017)

He's currently acting like a spamming twat on a FB group about a former Brixton arts squat. He thinks it's the perfect place to spam a video about 'Transhumanist fascists' the occult and some other loon shit that no one gives a fuck about.


----------

